

Is Amazon the cheapest cloud computing provider? Myth Busters! - okrasz
http://blog.cloudorado.com/2011/08/is-amazon-cheapest-cloud-computing.html

======
wccrawford
I've never heard anyone even suggest they were the cheapest. I've heard of a
lot other adjectives, though.

~~~
RobertLowe
Agreed, also how would you mix in the cost of failure with each of those
providers? (just out of curiosity)

Amazom is fairly cheap and is popular so you have lots of support dev-wise
from communities.

What about features? Do other providers support something like AMIs, etc?

------
pan69
Would you consider the likes of Linode to be cloud? They basically only offer
fixed sized VPS's that are very difficult to scale. E.g. if you want more
disk-space you have to pay for an entire VPS.

I think this article is comparing apples and oranges.

------
famedriver
The comparison doesn't include examples using Amazon's reserve instances -
which offer a nice savings.

------
garyrichardson
Ugh. I hope "Myth Busting" articles aren't the new "Top X Reasons" articles..

